# صناعه الجيلاتين من الالف الى الياء



## ابراهيم جاهين (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا انا مهندس كهرباء 
وكنت مديرا هندسيا لاحد مصانع تصنيع الجيلاتين لمده سنه ونصف 
وهنا سابدا معكم 
كيف يصنع الجيلاتين الحيوانى لانه يوةجد جيلاتين نباتى 
والحيوانى يستخلص من الجلود او العظم 
اولا من الجلود 
يتم معالجه الجلود بالمدابغ اولا وذلك بغسلها جيدا ثم ازاله الشعلر ثم نقعها بالكرووم حتى تتشرب وتنتفخ 
ثم يتم شقها الى ثلاثه اجزاء
الجزء الاول الملاصق للشعر يتم دباغته لصناعه الجلود 
الجزء الاوسط ويسمى بالنبه وهو البطانات الداخليه للاحذيه والشنط وغيره ويلاحظ انه غير ناعم الملمس 
الجزء الملاتصق للحم وهو ما يستخلص منه الجيلاتين 
كيف ؟؟؟؟
يتم نقعه فى احواض مملوءه بالجير المطفى لمده تتراوح بين اسبوعين الى شهرين حسب درجه حراره الجو وكلما انخفضت درجه الحراره زادت مده النقع
وذلك بغرض تفكيك روابط الخلايا وجدران الخلايا الحيوانيه الخارجيه 
وتغيير لون الجلد من الابيض الى الوردى الخفيف جدا دليل على اكتمال عمليه تحليل جدران الخلايا
وتعتبر هذه المرحله مت اهم مراحل التجهييز ويعتدم عليها نسبه الاستخلاص 
ثانيا 
يقطع الجلد الى مستطيلات 10 سم فى 10 سمفى ماكينات تقطيع
ثالثا 
يغسل الجلد بكميات كبيره من المياه لمده لا تقل عن 6 ساعات لازاله الجير تماما 
ويقاس البى اتش لماء الغسيل باستمرار 
يضافحامض الهيدروكلوريك تركيز 60 فى الميه الى الجلد بعد تغطيته بالماء ويقلب لمده ساعه ويقاس البى اتش الى ان يصل الى 5 اى حامضى 
يوضع الجلد بعد هذه العمليه فى حلل طبخ دبل جاكت ومزوده بانظمه تحكم فى الحراره والبى اتش 
ويغمر بالماء 
ثم يمرر بخار فى الجاكت لتصل حراره الجلد والماء الى 55 درجه مؤويه واذا زادت عن ذلك درجه الحراره انخفض البلوم للمنتج والبلوم هو قوه ممانعه الماده للانضغاط وله اجهزه معمليه خاصه به
ويلاحظ ان المتابعه الكيميائيه هى اهم وسيله للحفاظ على جوده النتج 
حيث 
تتم متابعه نمو البكتريا اللا هوائيه فى احواض الجير واثناء جميع عمليات التصنيع ووجودها يعنى تحويل المنتج من جيلاتين الى غراء وذلك تخوفا من افرازات السلامونيلا السامه
وكذا يتم متابعه البلوم والبى اتش والنقاوه الكلليرتى والثلاثه مجتمعين يحددوا جوده المنتج من عدمه 
وعليه 
لا بد ان تكون مياه الطبح مفلتره جيدا وخاليه من الكلور تماما والبكتريا بنوعيها سالبه او موجبه والاملاح عموما 
نعود الى موضوعنا 
يتم طبخ الجيلاتين فى حمام ماء او بالاحرى بخار بحيث لا تتعدى درجه الحراره عن 55 مؤيهلمده 6 ساعات ويقاس تركيز المحلول الشوربه الى ان تصل الى 5فى الميه على الاقل 
يتم شفط المحلول وارساله الى فاصل الشوائب والدهون ويعمل بالطرد المركزى مع اعتبار ان الجرافيتى للجيلاتين هو 7 من عشره
وفى هذه المرحله يتم فصل الدهون والالياف عن محلول الجيلاتين ليصبح زجاجى تماما 
رابعا 
يتم ادخال المحلول مع الحفاظ على درجه حرارته 55 الى الشنك فلتر وهو ببساطه شديده فلتر ذو مسام 50 ميكرون اى المش 50 
خامسا 
وهى اهم العمليات 
رفع تركيز المحلول الى 36 فى الميه 
ويتم ذلك عن طريق غلى المحلول عند درجه 55 داخل اوعيه خاصه مخللخله الهواء تماما مما يخفض من درجه الغليان 
وهذه الماكينه تسمى بالمبخر وهى غايه فى الروعه من ناحيه الفكره وشرحها يطول كما يمكن تصنيع كل المهدات الداخله فى هذه الصناعه محليا
سادسا 
يتم سكب المحلول تركيز 36 فى الميه على برميل افقى من الاستانلس درجه حراته ناقص 8 مؤيه لسيصبح فيلما تخانته 1 مللي ويتم تقطيعه مباشره ليصبح بلورات ذات قطر 3 مللى وكل ذكل ودرجه الحراره ما تزال ناقص 8
سابعا يلاحظ ان جميع المعدات التى تلامس الجيلاتين من الاستانلس رقم 308 وذلك لانه قابل للجذب المغناطيسى ويمنع استخدام اى نوع آخر وذلك لانه توجد بعد عمليه الطحن مناخل بها مغناطيس قوى لجذب اى براده اتت من المعدات المختلفه اثناء التصنيع
يجمع الجيلاتين التلدن المبرد عند ناقص 8 فى وعاء خاص 
ثامنا يتم ارسال الجيلاتين الى دراير ليمرر عليه هواء منزوع الرطوبه درجه حرارته لا تزيد عن 30 
ترفع درجه الحراره كل ساعهعشره درجات مع تقليب الجيلاتين باستمرارليصبح التركيز فوق 49 فى الميه
يتم طحن المنتج بمطحنه خاصه لها غلرابيل قطر فتحاتحا من 1 الى 2 مللى
وطبعا عندنا فى مصر مصنعيين ينتجوا الجيلاتين الحلال حيث ان الجلود لابقار مذبوحه اسلاميا 

ومن يريد ان يستفسر عن شئ انا تحت امره


----------



## sara_erf (6 نوفمبر 2010)

عفوا .... ماهي استخدامات الجيلاتين الحيوانى ارجو ان تكون بالتفصيل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الروعة بارك الله فيك ........


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (6 نوفمبر 2010)

sara_erf قال:


> عفوا .... ماهي استخدامات الجيلاتين الحيوانى ارجو ان تكون بالتفصيل


يستخدم الجيلاتين الحيوانى فى ثلاث وجوه 
 الاول 
النوع النقى جدا اى بدون شوائب وبلوم عالى يستخدم فى صناعات الادويه مثل 
فارغ الكبسولات الدوائيه 
بعد ترشيحه يتم استخدامه فى الحقن الموضعى لعمليات التجميل حيث ان الجيلاتين هو تقريبا الكولاجين ويحتوى على اكثر من 98 بروتين 
الاضافات الاخرى لبعض الادويه بغرض تماسكها 
الوجه الثانى 
 فى الصناعات الغذائيه 
فمثلا يدخل فى صناعه الملبن واللبان والحلوياتوكماده رابطه للحلاوه الطحينيه 
كما يتعاطاه المهتمين برياضه كمال الاجسام بعد اضافه بعض الاملاح والفيتامينات اليه 
الوجه الثالث 
النوع الردئ منه يستعمل فى الاغراض الصناعيه مثل صناعه الثقاب والانواع الجيده من الغراء


----------



## روعة93 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

I like it


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*تصنيع الجيلاتين بطرق حديثه*

يتم شراء الجزء الداخلى من الجلد وهو الجزء الملامس للحم 
ثم يفرد ويعرض الى بشابير ماء دافي تحت ضغط 6 بار لازاله الدهون والشوائب 
يغمر فى محلول مخفف من حامض الهيدروكلوريك تركيز 30 فى الميه لمده ساعتين 
يقطع الى مربعات 10 سم فى عشره سم
يغسل بماء الشرب فى نفس ماكينه الغسيل الى ان يصل البى اتش الى 6
يتم طبخه فى حمام ماء ساخن بحيث لا تتعدى الحراره 55 مؤيه الى ان يصل تركيز المحلول الذى يسمى بالشوربه الى 6فى الميه 
يتم ضغطه فى فلتر سلكى قطر فتحاته 50 ميكرون وذلك لازاله الالياف والشوائب 
ثم يرفع تركيزه فى وعاء مخلل الهواء ومسخن الى درجه 55 مؤيه 
وقد تم تصنيع ماكينه واحده تقوم بباقى العمليات من رفع التركيز الى 94 فى الميه وحتى الطحن
وتعتبر مهمه المهندس الكيميائى من اهم المهام فى انتاج الجيلاتين 
فهو المسؤول عن ضبط البى اتش والنقاوه والبلوم ومتابعه نمو البكتريا الاهوائيه والعمل على ابادتها 
وكذا الوصول الامثل لنسبه الرطوبه المثاليه بحيت يكون تركيز المنتج حول 94 فى الميه 
وعموما فان الجيلاتين عباره عن بروتين مركز يصل الى 99 فى الميه وواحد فى الميه رماد ذلك لو اهملنا الرطوبه
ويستخدم الجيلاتين ايضا فى الصناعات الحربيه 
فيصنع منه النابالم والعبوات الجيلاتينيه للتفجير تحت الماء 
كما يدخل فى صناعه الافلام الخام والعدسات الاصقه:56:
ويجب على المسلم معرفه مصدر الجيلاتين هل تم تصنيعه محليا او مستورد حيث ان المحلى ابقاره مذبوحه شرعيا 
وقد قامت جامعه الدول العربيه فى الستينات بالانتباه الى هذه الصناعه فقامت بانشاء مصنع بمصر قادر على امداد الاسواق العربيه بهذه الماده 
وانشات ايضا مصنعا آخر اتصنيع الكبسولات الدوائيه طبقا لاحكام الشريعه الاسلاميه 
ودخلت البرازيل عالم تصنيع الجيلاتين وتصديره الى الاسواق العربيه 
فتم النهوض بالمصانع المذكوره لتلبيه الطلب المتزايد على هذا المنتج الحيوى
كما يمكن تصنيع الجيلاتين بالمنزل وذلك بغلى العظام على نار هادئه جدا لمده عشر ساعات مع ترك غطاء اناء الغلى مفتوح وذلك لتركيز الشوربه 
ثم توضع الشوربه فى اناء مفلطح معدنى بالشمس بعد اضافه جرام واحد من ماء الاوكسوجين اليه ويغطى بالشاش الى ان يجف تماما 
والغراء هو الصوره الرديئه للجيلاتين وغالبا ما يكون ملوثا بافرازات جراثيم السلامونيلا وعلى ذلك يجب غسل الايدى بالماء الساخن والصابون بعد استعمالك للغراء 
كما ان راس اعواد الكبريت يدخل فى صناعتها الجيلاتين الملوث بالسموم الضاره ويجب ابعادها عن متناول الاطفال 
وتعتبر الالبان ومنتجاتها والجيلاتين السائل اكثر المواد الغذائيه قبولا للتلوث بالميكروبات والبكتريا الاهوائيه والتى تتسبب افرازاتها بالتسمم


----------



## حمدى أحمد جابر (14 أبريل 2011)

أرجوا الأتصال بالباشمهندس أبراهيم للأستفسار عن عمل مصنع جلاتين للأهمية تليفونى 0123078672


----------



## مصطفى ضيف (2 يونيو 2011)

الاخ الفاضل م / إبراهيم جاهين 
تحية طيبة وبعد
برجاء التكرم بالإفادة عن طريقة تحويل الجيلاتين الى غراء
تحياتي 
مصطفى ضيف الله
0122167285


----------



## drkafy (12 يوليو 2011)

لك كل الشكر على المعلومات المفيدةو أرغب فى أن أسألك عن طرق التعقيم؟تحياتى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## جمال الدين عبد (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*شاكرين مجهودكم ونتمني المزيد بارك الله فيك *


----------



## على منصورى (12 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى على هذه المعلومات المفيد ووفقنا الله واياك لما يحب ويرضى .


----------



## farouq dabag (12 مارس 2012)

الخ العزيز ابراهيم 
الجلود النصف مصنع والذي تم ازالة الشعر والجير وna2sمن ومضاف اليه الحامض وليس المعامل بالكروم لان الكروم يحول الجلود الى مواد فلزية . اسف على الداخلة بس عندي سؤال ما هي البلوم وكذالك الكلليرتي ارجو ايضاحه مع الشكر


----------



## sayed fathy ahmed (30 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس ابراهيم جاهين هل حضرتك كنت مديرا بمصنع النصر للجيلاتين ارجو الرد ضرورى


----------



## عسل بشهدو (12 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الكريم ,, اريد خط انتاج للجيلاتين وأريد التواصل معك 
هام جداا وبانتظار ردكم


----------

